# windows 8 sucks



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i upgraded my big gaming pc to windows 8 and it is horrible , is not compatable with alot of programs the apps are a pain . verry poorly done they sure blew it with this version of windows . I would say it is worse then vista


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Just bought a new laptop and am able to download windows 8 for free. Sure glad I decided to wait to check out a few reviews....


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> Thanks for the review. Just bought a new laptop and am able to download windows 8 for free. Sure glad I decided to wait to check out a few reviews....


....Ditto......


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

If you guys don't want your Windows 8 keys , I'd gladly take them to upgrade my laptop and tower .


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Same here


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

me three!!!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

For free upgrades often they use a BIOS identifier check to make sure you are on a branded pc

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> For free upgrades often they use a BIOS identifier check to make sure you are on a branded pc
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


You can use a loader to change that software-wise or update the SLIC for the BIOS. Just saying


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

english guys , you lost me back at loader... hack me up some good stuff...


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

Windows 8 is awesome for touch screen devices... which is what it was designed for. Windows 7 is still your best option for desktop or non touch laptops. There are certain tweaks you can do to windows 8 to get a start bar back and make if feel more like 'windows'. Its a new O/S give it some time.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

oh its for touch screen , i thought the thing i looked at looked a lil like a mobile os...


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried windows 8.

It sure loads a whole lot faster.

Overall, I like it.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

What they are trying to do with windows 8 is bridge the gap between the tablet and desktop OS. It's bound to take some time for users to adjust and for them to tweak the OS, but what they are going for is a consistent experience from desktop to mobile... We'll see how it goes


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I feel like a hillbilly, I didn't even know there was a new windows


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be sticking with my win 7 x64 & XP x86.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> I feel like a hillbilly, I didn't even know there was a new windows


lol it just came out this week I believe. Probably be a new OS introduced every few years, just like the IPhone pretty much.
I'll stick with my XP too lol still the best IMO


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I run Linux and win7 at home


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Windows 95 all the way!!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

windows 95? thats left field lol


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been using Win 8 and really like it. Boot times are a fraction of the time compared to Vista. One thing it did though is wipe out a bunch of programs. I have back ups and don't pirate anything (much) so to get the programs back was easy. Definitely a learning curve but it does flow well once you get it figured out.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope to get one soon. Tried out a model, very cool. Sure it gets some time to get used to but it's the closest thing to a portable PC besides a laptop.


----------

